# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Porongos de aluminio para leche fresca

## BP REPCO SAC

a. Fabricante de porongos de aluminio de 10,15,20,30,40 y 50 litros de capacidad; Ionizados e Anodizados, con asa en las tapas para un mejor manejo en el campo; Con logo de la empresa solicitante (opcional)
b. Coladores para los porongos de aluminio y polietileno.
c. Equipos para ordeño en general.
d. Instrumental de laboratorio y veterinario
e. Se distribuye a Gobiernos Regionales, locales, Proyectos, ONGs, Establos lecheros, Empresas de transformación láctea, a nivel nacional.
Contacto con el Ing. Percy Lindo Castro: Telefax: 2659483 Cel. 998994529 RPM:#702860 Nextel: 813*2411Temas similares: porongos de leche Puede zancos de aluminio mejorar la eficiencia en los parrones? Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar fruta fresca de vid de Argentina Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio Producción de leche fresca en el Perú crece a una tasa anual de 5%

----------

